# A Small Trophy



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 2, 2017)

After going 0 for 3 last year, I was able to get my first traditional bow kill last weekend - a small spike.  I missed the first shot becaused I aimed at the whole deer and didn't pick a spot.  Luckily, the deer ran 10 yards to my left and I was able to nock another arrow.  This time I beared down, picked a spot and watched the arrow bury deep into his front shoulder.  He only went 40 yards before he went down.  I was so excited to get my first one with my recurve, I felt like a kid hunting again.  Hope many more to come!  I shot it with a Black Widow bow, XX75 Easton 2213, tipped with a Zwiekey Delta broadhead, 170 gr.  After taking a few pictures using the auto timer on my camera, I field-quartered him, put him in my Badlands pack and headed back to camp.  What a wonderful weekend!  This was my 91st bow kill and my first with traditional equipment.  Thanks to everyone on here who has given me advice and support!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 2, 2017)

Great story, and congrats on a dandy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peace and quiet (Oct 2, 2017)

Great Shooting! Way to stay after it. I too am looking for my first recurve bow kill. I know that feeling had to be amazing.

Here's to a whole lot more!


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 2, 2017)

Congratulations!  The first of many to come, I'm sure.


----------



## mar0311 (Oct 2, 2017)

*mar0311*

Awesome!! Well done..


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 2, 2017)

That feeling is why I did it too!
Congrats.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 2, 2017)

Congrats on your first, now go get another one!


----------



## chrisharper (Oct 2, 2017)

Congrats! Pressure is off, now enjoy it.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 2, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 2, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Awesome!



Good shooting & good eating right there! Not to get started on expandable broadhead choices for the compound bow hunters (other threads on that) but I bet that heavy rock solid Zwickey didn't fold over after hitting any bone, did it?


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 2, 2017)

Congrats to you Sir!!!  Thats awesome.  Same thoughts and feelings I had when I killed my first traditional buck.  Thats why we make the switch.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey good job, Man! I wish you many more.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 3, 2017)

Congratulations on a great first kill.  Nothing like it!


----------



## Triple C (Oct 3, 2017)

Congrats!  Love the 1st pic leaning up against the tree.  That one's frame worthy.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm also digging those arrows. I love my woodies but there's a coolness about the camo hunters that stirs me up. Everybody that I looked up to as a young bowhunter shot them.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 3, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> I'm also digging those arrows. I love my woodies but there's a coolness about the camo hunters that stirs me up. Everybody that I looked up to as a young bowhunter shot them.



Thanks Sawtooth, I played around with different arrows all summer, but the old xx75 aluminum arrows seemed to fly better in my used well broken in psa widow i bought . I have some aluminum 2018 i like also. I guess i have come full circle, i shot them back in 1978 when my dad bought me my first bow at the age of 14.


----------



## bownutz (Oct 7, 2017)

Thats awesome. Extra special with the stick and string.


----------



## Ben Athens (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice going Dave!  I am a big fan of the xx75's too. I have some 2219's ready to go out of my Widow! 

Ben


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 7, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 7, 2017)

Congrats, XX75s are my favorite arrows.  Get number 2!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2017)

Congratulations Dave! I will go ahead and tell you that you will never be happy hunting with anything else now..lol.  Hope to meet you if you can make it to Horse Creek. RC


----------



## GrayG (Oct 12, 2017)

He will always be a trophy to remember.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 12, 2017)

Great.  The trad bow is like starting all over again.


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 13, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 13, 2017)

Well done!  Congrats!!


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 15, 2017)

Man that is awesome.   Congrats!  Another aluminum fan here as well.


----------



## savannahsdad (Oct 17, 2017)

Great job David! Love the story too.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 17, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------

